# Dumb Question -- Roller Guides



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to post a really stupid question, but I've just never been around them much...

Are roller guides for wire line only? I'm looking for a "boat" or "standup" rod and they all seem to have roller tips or all roller guides. Seems to me this would be a pain with regular line (especially braid) by creating a spot that it could pinch and snag in the crack? Am I missing something or am I right in thinking it is for wire line?

Anyone have any recommendations for a 6-7ft rod for the Penn 114 that I just picked up? Preferably in the $50 range. Like a Penn Slammer, but I cant seem to find one that is not part of a combo...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A lot of modern roller guides have been designed to minimize braided line getting caught in between the roller an the frame of the guide. AFTCOs newer guides are all designed differently to combat this. I very rarely have an issue with it.

Roller guides are designed to minimize line wear, regardless of line type.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Roller guides are meant for trolling. If you are gonna be jerking the rod bottom fishing or "jigging" they are not necessary and really a waste of money and even extra weight.

If you want to use a rod for both, look for one with roller guides at the top of the rod and closest to the reel. In the middle you'll see eye guides.

Jim


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

For bottom bumping, roller guides aren't necessary. I actually prefer Fuji guides, or wire 'no-foul' guides... check out the Shimano Saguaro rods, they're in your price range and match up fine on a 114. For a bit more, the shimano Talavera is a sweet rod. They run about 80 bucks... we have many sizes of both rods at Hot Spots.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Chris V said:


> A lot of modern roller guides have been designed to minimize braided line getting caught in between the roller an the frame of the guide. AFTCOs newer guides are all designed differently to combat this. I very rarely have an issue with it.
> 
> Roller guides are designed to minimize line wear, regardless of line type.


X2


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. I dont think I need and dont really want the roller guides. It's just hard to find a rod without them these days.
Interesting that they are for trolling. I knew they were to prevent wear, just didn't know they were for trolling. Most rods that I see rollers on, I would think were way too short and beefy for trolling. I have a pair of 7'6" Berkely rods that I have used for 10 years now for trolling. No signs of line wear on them. But I dont deep troll, nmaybe thats where the wear comes in.

Thanks for the tips on the Shimano rods. I'll keep a lookout for them. I would get them at "Hotspots" but I am nowhere near P'cola area. But for the info, I will shop there when in town. I remember things like this. ;-)


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of my bottom rods are roller tip/stripper rods. We fish them with braid and mono and never had a single problem with the line getting between the frame and roller. Never had wire on any of them.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok stupid question number 2...

I've been looking for a rod for my Penn 114 and found one that I think I am gonna get. I was looking closely at it last night and am curious as to how you "thread" that first guide. It has two "rollers" and a "non-roller" in it. I'm thinking over the non-roller, then tuck down between it and middle roller, then forward between middle and bottom roller...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nobody knows?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Can you post a picture of it? I'm not really understanding what you're describing


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Can you post a picture of it? I'm not really understanding what you're describing


I haven't bought the rod yet, so I have no pic of the actual guide. But it is something like this one... The one on the right. The small upper roller is closest to reel.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nobody?


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Over low roller, under top one so the line is in between both rollers.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



King Mike said:


> Over low roller, under top one so the line is in between both rollers.


What he said.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. What is the third roller for?


----------

